# New member - call me the foreigner (Danish guy)



## danieljer (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi all,

Thought I'd post a hello and a quick "my home setup" (morely my "impress the lady", cause i look and feel manly when grinding my handgrinder







)

I have lurked this forum for a couple months and I did not invest my saveings in gear, but planning to exspand (physiotherpi student)

My setup is currently: Aeropress, a good old trusty wilfa kettle (planning to get a brewista stout), a Espro toroid jug, and last but not least, my fellow Hunt brother grinder (best bang for the buck, and keeps my grip strength going, yes it takes about 5-6 minutes for a solid 32g bean grind) Im looking to invest in a feldgrind or a commandante, pre-loved probably.

Currently i also own a Nespresso lattissima touch, which the misses love, so it'll stick around.

Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome, Daniel.

We'll overlook the Nespresso


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hejsa! The Feldgrind is a good idea


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Velkommen Deres Majestæt Dronning Margrethe

Det er os en udsøgt fornøjelse for os, at Deres Majestæt har valgt at dele Deres kaffeoplevelser med os.

I hope you enjoy your time with us on this forum in English Daniel, because I needed help to put that together.









Lots to learn here if you want and lots of good-natured fun too


----------



## danieljer (Feb 9, 2018)

grumpydaddy said:


> Velkommen Deres Majestæt Dronning Margrethe
> 
> Det er os en udsøgt fornøjelse for os, at Deres Majestæt har valgt at dele Deres kaffeoplevelser med os.
> 
> ...


What a royal welcome!. The gramma and everything, is spot on. Thumbs up.

You dont seem that grumpy after all, do ya









Thanky for the warm welcome all..


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

An warm welcome from the Netherlands!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome from me too. Good to have you aboard. I love my Aeropress and hand grinder too when it's time for a brew. Denmark is cool too, I have good memories of a couple of visits to Copenhagen and surrounding areas on my motorbike. As well as hanging out with a former Miss Denmark for a couple of days! ;-)


----------



## danieljer (Feb 9, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> Welcome from me too. Good to have you aboard. I love my Aeropress and hand grinder too when it's time for a brew. Denmark is cool too, I have good memories of a couple of visits to Copenhagen and surrounding areas on my motorbike. As well as hanging out with a former Miss Denmark for a couple of days! ;-)


Copenhagen is a fine cultural experience, though im more of a suburb kind of guy









The only thing im confused about is: what grinder next? Comandante, kinu, feldgrind, the helor 101?

Thanky for your reply


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, I can't help too much as I've never used a Comandante or Kinu, but there are people on here who have so I'm sure you'll get some info. I use the little Aergrind, which fits inside the Aeropress and makes for easy travelling. I'm not an expert on grinders, but I do like the Aergrind. It feels like a quality product (apart from the plastic lid/adjuster wheel thing) and of course there's the legendary Made by Knock customer service (LOL!) which means you get a good grinder for a good price as long as you don't mind paying in advance and waiting months with no contact. I knew this and backed it on kick starter, as I figured I would be waiting ages anyway and I knew he could make it so I might as well have the cheaper price. Now the Kickstarter has finished, the smart guy buys one from a reseller who has stock. I'm pleased with the what I got.


----------



## danieljer (Feb 9, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> Well, I can't help too much as I've never used a Comandante or Kinu, but there are people on here who have so I'm sure you'll get some info. I use the little Aergrind, which fits inside the Aeropress and makes for easy travelling. I'm not an expert on grinders, but I do like the Aergrind. It feels like a quality product (apart from the plastic lid/adjuster wheel thing) and of course there's the legendary Made by Knock customer service (LOL!) which means you get a good grinder for a good price as long as you don't mind paying in advance and waiting months with no contact. I knew this and backed it on kick starter, as I figured I would be waiting ages anyway and I knew he could make it so I might as well have the cheaper price. Now the Kickstarter has finished, the smart guy buys one from a reseller who has stock. I'm pleased with the what I got.


yea i heard about the reseller deal, but the priceing is between 80-100 quid more... Certanly something i have to discuss with my studednt bank account (LOL!, broke as a joke)


----------

